

Emulation und Decompilation of the Arcade Hit "OutRun" - ssdsa
http://reassembler.blogspot.de/2012/03/vroom-vroom.html

======
unwind
This is not "emulation", he's re-writing the engine in C++ using the original
ROMs' data as input. Of course, by reverse-engineering the machine code to the
required level of detail, plenty of bugs in the original game are found. Very
impressive.

------
jamesu
Rewriting games and applications based on a disassembly is an impressive feat,
considering the amount of hacks which end up in production code.

Similar projects i can think of off the top of my head:

OpenDune, OpenTTD, ScummVM, OpenTyrian

------
yankcrime
Best thing about Outrun? The music.

